# Evernote is awesome!



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've finally found a way to keep track of all the different phases of a customer process. From who I have schedule to estimate, which I also track on my calendar, then I easily switch them into "bids to finish and send" folder, then I move them to "bids to follow up " and finally "people to stalk and harass until they finally hire us or block our number". Ok that last one is just theoretical at this point, but you get the idea. I've been using yellow legal pads for years, a page for each person, and it works ok, but I think this is going to be much better. 
I've had a sales tracking program app before, but Evernote allows much more info to be tracked, compiled etc. 
I see that Microsoft now has one note as an app for mac, but you have to use their skydrive cloud etc and not sure I want to go there. Sounds like they've done a good job with it tho.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

I like Evernote too, but it sure takes a long time to open up on my phone. (like 2 minutes)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Big Evernote fan here.

I have an estimate takeoff folder for that.

Then I move a version of the takeoff (employee friendly version) to active jobs.a time jobs is shared so employees can view and edit the note. Usually with the check boxes so progress can be noted each day.

Once the job is done, the note from active jobs is placed in a general client folder or to a customer specific one depending on type of customer.

Then,


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I gave it the old college try, but ended up liking onenote from MS.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Love Evernote! Daily.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Paintuh4Life said:


> I like Evernote too, but it sure takes a long time to open up on my phone. (like 2 minutes)




Maybe try deleting and reinstalling it. That's not normal. Mine is instant. On both phone and iPad.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Love Evernote. Use it daily for dozens of reasons!


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Maybe try deleting and reinstalling it. That's not normal. Mine is instant. On both phone and iPad.


That took care of the problem. Thanks!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't get it don't use it at least the version I tried .


----------

